

Ask HN: Online Platform for Organizing Labor?(Uber for Unions) - tenpoundhammer

Would it be valuable and worth while to make an online platform for groups of laborers to organize and to help those groups offset the power of large dominating corporations and other causes that suppress working&#x2F;middle class citizens.<p>Also what features would such a system need to make it effective?
======
Fourkeys
Forgive my ignorance but what exactly do you mean by Uber for Unions, I'm not
seeing the link between an on-demand service platform and the mass
organisation of a workforce?

~~~
tenpoundhammer
It was a half-cocked attempt to be relatable and generate buzz, at this point
I regret trying to make that connection.

~~~
jklein11
It might have been more effective as Unions for Uber

